# Looking for Training in Lexington, KY area or surrounding areas



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

I am planning on taking Gunner to obedience class as he is learning some, but I need more help. I am looking for the basics in Lexington or surrounding areas that will be starting in the fall or even the beginning of next year.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

don't know how close you are to her, but wanda (kleinenhain here on the board) does training ..here's her website Kleinen Hain German Shepherds - Home


----------

